# Pink Footed Millipede



## sarahpede (Mar 19, 2008)

Pink Footed Millipede :wall:  i want a pink fotted milli but now won has eny and it is driving me nuts  eny won know ware to get won or two


----------



## Aunt Ant (Mar 19, 2008)

KenTheBugGuy had some earlier in the month, but I don't see them on his current price list. Maybe you could ask him if/when he'll get more, get on a waiting list perhaps


----------



## sarahpede (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks you so so much


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 20, 2008)

So are the pink footed millipedes the American pinkleg _Narceus americanus _(native US species) or the Tanzanian giant pinklegs Dendrostreptus from Africa or something else? Which one are you looking for and which one did the bug guy have?


----------



## Aunt Ant (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry E&A, didn't see your post
He's got male Tanzanians


----------



## sarahpede (Apr 1, 2008)

Tanzanian giant pinklegs  i think or redleged milli's will do but from pics thay seem the same


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 3, 2008)

Those two Tanzanian millipedes are actually very different from each other and are from different orders. The redlegs, Epibolus, are in the same order as Narceus. Epibolus are short and fat with a red face and legs and can get nearly the width of a small AGB but much shorter. Also, the females are dull dark brown and the males are glossy, shiny black. Imports of this species sometimes die in a week or two. The giant pinklegs are always shiny, glossy black with light pink legs and a black face. They are very long (up to 8") and skinny and have a body shape similar to the related Orthoporus. If you saw the two together you'd be surprised at how different they look.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 11, 2008)

Aren't the pinklegs an arboreal species? Are their any arboreal pedes(hmm...an arboreal centipede would be odd) available in the hobby?


----------



## ftorres (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello,
Ken had the Tanzanian red legs that were mis labeled as Pink leggs.
Like Orin said two different animals.

I have some adult pair and CB babies.
PM me for more details.

francisco


----------



## millipeter (Jun 12, 2008)

Dendrostreptus macracanthus is an arboreal species that was found up to 45m high in trees. There are many arboreal millipedes in the hobby like most of the Centrobolus species, Telodeinopus species and in general all millipedes with very long legs.

btw: arboreal centipedes are not odd. There are many species out there you will  find mainly on the bark of trees and very rarely on the ground.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 12, 2008)

Very cool! I want some pinklegs now.

I know it is a somewhat common way of life for millipedes(didn't know that about centipedes!)...but they just don't seem like they are built for arboreal living to me. I'm sure falling onto something besides leafmold would kill them. Do arboreal millipedes roll into a ball for defense?


----------



## millipeter (Jun 16, 2008)

Arboreal millipedes are adapted to a certain degree. D. macracanthus is one of the most adapted millipede species to arboreal life. This species has enlarged ocellaria and the highest number of them known from a recent millipede. It has enlarged legs, the males have no pads on the feet, the tarsal claws are strongly curved for better climbing and this species often secrete in a large amount when handled and even can spray it out for several inches into your face. 
An adaption of climbing pill millipedes e.g. is to do not roll into a ball which would be the normal reaction when disturbed.


----------



## sarahpede (Jun 16, 2008)

Arboreal is fine with me my 20galon tank has plenty of sticks and climing stuffe but i dont now what Arboreal means


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 16, 2008)

I got a pair of pink foots at a local bug/herp show this weekend.  $10 a piece for a male and female pair sounded like a good enough deal.

Hopefully I'll have babies by the end of the year ;P


----------



## Matt K (Jun 16, 2008)

Arboreal means to climb or live in trees.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 17, 2008)

357wheelgunner said:


> I got a pair of pink foots at a local bug/herp show this weekend.  $10 a piece for a male and female pair sounded like a good enough deal.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have babies by the end of the year ;P


You got these? I haven't seen them around in a while.


----------



## sarahpede (Jun 17, 2008)

wow thoes are asume sory aboute the spelling


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 17, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> You got these? I haven't seen them around in a while.


Er...Mine don't look like that.  I got them from a well known dealer, maybe they were misidentified?

Wow, after looking at them, of course they aren't pink foot millipedes, their feet are pink but they're bodies are kinda green with pink highlights..  I guess I was just excited about a new pair of millipedes to pay attention to the obvious.  Anyone have any ideas what I have here?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 18, 2008)

Of course I can't tell for sure from a photo but those look like Narceus americanus, I was thinking that might be it. Often called Eastern giant or eastern pink millipede. It's a native North American species not nearly the size or temperment of the arboreal Tanzanian ones.


----------

